# Puddle of oil under my almost new HS622



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

I bought this snowblower last year, probably used for less than 5 hours in total, since last winter was very mild.
I decided to do the first oil change in about September, as this winter is supposed to be no joke.
It was impossible to do it without making a bit of a mess due to the awkward positioning of the drain plug.
The oil got pretty much everywhere on that side. I cleaned as much as I could and placed the blower on top of some cardboard in case there was still some oil I couldn't get to. 
Sure enough, a few weeks later the cardboard was soaked. I didn't worry too much since I kind off expected that. Cleaned again and placed on another clean piece of cardboard.
Same thing happened again. It seemed to be more on the side of the plug I removed(the blower has one on each side). I tighten it a bit more. It is not as big as for a car, so I was maybe afraid of stripping the threads first time around.

Also I lifted the blower and had it rest on the auger so the plug for transmission 
could be checked.

It still happened again. At this point not sure it's related to me changing the oil, but also it didn't happened before.
Forgot to mention the snowblower has two locations for the dipstick of which one seems just a dummy. I removed it and placed it back. 

Anyone can shed any advice?

Apologise for the long post.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Is the oil level in the engine crank case dropping?
Did you over fill it?
Did you remove 2 plugs? Why?


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

mrfixit said:


> Is the oil level in the engine crank case dropping?
> Did you over fill it?
> Did you remove 2 plugs? Why?


Doesn't seem to be dropping.
I didn't think I put too much oil. It says to check with the dipstick unscrewed, so the level needs to be pretty high anyways.
I only removed one of the plugs on the engine.

I also removed the transmission drain plug, after I noticed oil on the floor for the second time, in the hope I could check the level. I could see there was oil inside but not sure if normal amount or not.
Is there any way of making sure there is enough of it?
Did this with the blower resting on the auger, is that bad? Thought I read somewhere it was the normal procedure.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*When you change oil with that stupid little pipe plug set up. there is always going to be leakage between the threads even with Teflon tape. why because those stupid little things are now made overseas and the thread job on them is BLOODY FREAKING JUNK. which also means that the oil is going to find every possible hiding space on the machine just think of it as a klinon riding for free. for the longest time I could never figure out why I had a oil spot where "SR" was parked for the summer. then it hit me like a ton of lead. I ponyed up the cash for some drainzit's and now the floor is clean and dry. except for when I spill oil trying to fill it.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

For the transmission oil, as far as I know the only accurate way to check the level is to drain it completely an refill it with the proper fluid and amount (that is what I had to do on a US model HS622 after I replaced the axle seals). I believe it takes 5w30 oil just like the engine.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *When you change oil with that stupid little pipe plug set up. there is always going to be leakage between the threads even with Teflon tape. why because those stupid little things are now made overseas and the thread job on them is BLOODY FREAKING JUNK. which also means that the oil is going to find every possible hiding space on the machine just think of it as a klinon riding for free. for the longest time I could never figure out why I had a oil spot where "SR" was parked for the summer. then it hit me like a ton of lead. I ponyed up the cash for some drainzit's and now the floor is clean and dry. except for when I spill oil trying to fill it.mg::emoticon-south-park*


Hondas do not have "pipe thread" drain plugs, they have 10 or 12mm shouldered drain plugs and they use a aluminum washer as a seal (kind of like mots car engines).


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *When you change oil with that stupid little pipe plug set up. there is always going to be leakage between the threads even with Teflon tape. why because those stupid little things are now made overseas and the thread job on them is BLOODY FREAKING JUNK. which also means that the oil is going to find every possible hiding space on the machine just think of it as a klinon riding for free. for the longest time I could never figure out why I had a oil spot where "SR" was parked for the summer. then it hit me like a ton of lead. I ponyed up the cash for some drainzit's and now the floor is clean and dry. except for when I spill oil trying to fill it.mg::emoticon-south-park*





hsblowersfan said:


> Hondas do not have "pipe thread" drain plugs, they have 10 or 12mm shouldered drain plugs and they use a aluminum washer as a seal (kind of like mots car engines).



Thanks for the answers.
Yes, the drain plugs are just like on cars, just smaller.
Yet, POWERSHIFT93 is somehow right! The so called screw down dipstick is plastic and so is the dummy one on the other side of the engine. 
There probably is use for it on other applications for the engine. It seems also to be located lower, so it might be permanently flooded.
I tightened it a little more. Thinking to get some metal version and change it once and for all if this is the culprit.


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> For the transmission oil, as far as I know the only accurate way to check the level is to drain it completely an refill it with the proper fluid and amount (that is what I had to do on a US model HS622 after I replaced the axle seals). I believe it takes 5w30 oil just like the engine.


Axle seal is a big worry. When touching around trying to find the source, one of the wettest spots was the area around and just below the axle.
Do this seals go like this in new machines?

And what are the odds of it happening right after the oil change...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*That is because they are tapered plugs.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *That is because they are tapered plugs.:wavetowel2:*


Sorry, I feel this is going over my head now, lol. Which plugs are tapered?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

absolude said:


> Axle seal is a big worry. When touching around trying to find the source, one of the wettest spots was the area around and just below the axle.
> Do this seals go like this in new machines?
> 
> And what are the odds of it happening right after the oil change...


They are kind of known for leaking as they age, mine was a late 90's early 00's, I would not expect it to leak on a few years old unit (not likely IMO). Clean that area very well and let it sit again, if it gets wet on that same spot and seems to start at the axle then it is likely the seal.


----------



## PaulYardy (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi Absolude,
I just replaced both my Axle seals in my HS622 yesterday. Purchased a new set at the HONDA products place not far from me in Brampton.

My new problem as of 2 hours ago is after about 20 mins of using it from the snowfall last night the Auger stops rotating.

Trying to understand where to look for the issue.

Thinking maybe I"ll take it to a HONDA service place if I can find one locally.

Paul
(Brampton)


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> They are kind of known for leaking as they age, mine was a late 90's early 00's, I would not expect it to leak on a few years old unit (not likely IMO). Clean that area very well and let it sit again, if it gets wet on that same spot and seems to start at the axle then it is likely the seal.


The snowblower has less than 5 hours of usage but it was old stock last year when I bought it.
Hope is still under warranty.

I used it last night and wrapped a couple of shop towels around the axle. There was a tiny bit of oil on the right side.

Oh, forgot to mention, looks like I did what looked impossible. I overfilled a little when did the oil change.


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

PaulYardy said:


> Hi Absolude,
> I just replaced both my Axle seals in my HS622 yesterday. Purchased a new set at the HONDA products place not far from me in Brampton.
> 
> My new problem as of 2 hours ago is after about 20 mins of using it from the snowfall last night the Auger stops rotating.
> ...


Hi Paul,

Just got back from Brampton. Went there to pickup a leaf blower on Corporate Rd., I think.

Wow, still hope mine doesn't need seals yet. 
How can I make sure it's the seals?

Sorry to hear about you new problem, hope is not too pricey to get it done.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If the auger stopped working check the adjustment on the auger clutch cable, on mine the auger spun ok, but if you tried to blow snow it would stop. I adjusted the cable a little bit and it was good after that.

On overfilling the engine oil, if it gets done chances are that it would leak if you place it in service position. I had that happen on one of my HS621 which uses the same Honda GX160 engine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

absolude said:


> Sorry, I feel this is going over my head now, lol. Which plugs are tapered?


*ALL drain plugs are tapered pipe threads fractional and metric. *


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> If the auger stopped working check the adjustment on the auger clutch cable, on mine the auger spun ok, but if you tried to blow snow it would stop. I adjusted the cable a little bit and it was good after that.
> 
> On overfilling the engine oil, if it gets done chances are that it would leak if you place it in service position. I had that happen on one of my HS621 which uses the same Honda GX160 engine.


I can only hope it's just that!


----------



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Ran into an issue with mine as well. Hopefully I'll have it back from the dealer tomorrow. Turns out it was a faulty governor. 

A friend has one as well. When I told him what was happening with mine he told me to adjust the cable. In my case that didn't work. I was going to go it alone but decided to give the dealer another chance rather than void my warranty. He also informed me that he had to replace the seals on his which left me quite surprised. His machine is only about 2 years old. My father's 622 is nearing 25yrs. and mostly everything still working. I say mostly b/c he ran into a problem with the on/off switch. Other than that, first pull!

Give the area a good wipe down, as others have suggested, and see what happens. From anything I've read, there really isn't much to go wrong with these machines. The seals are the main thing. I know one person who is in the process of doing clutch work on one of the older units. Haven't spoken with him lately so no idea how that one is coming along. Good luck!


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

JAS said:


> Ran into an issue with mine as well. Hopefully I'll have it back from the dealer tomorrow. Turns out it was a faulty governor.
> 
> A friend has one as well. When I told him what was happening with mine he told me to adjust the cable. In my case that didn't work. I was going to go it alone but decided to give the dealer another chance rather than void my warranty. He also informed me that he had to replace the seals on his which left me quite surprised. His machine is only about 2 years old. My father's 622 is nearing 25yrs. and mostly everything still working. I say mostly b/c he ran into a problem with the on/off switch. Other than that, first pull!
> 
> Give the area a good wipe down, as others have suggested, and see what happens. From anything I've read, there really isn't much to go wrong with these machines. The seals are the main thing. I know one person who is in the process of doing clutch work on one of the older units. Haven't spoken with him lately so no idea how that one is coming along. Good luck!


Strangely, no notification of your post.
I did clean it up thoroughly, placed some newspapers underneath and wrapped a couple of shop towels on the axles.
The right one was a bit oily after sitting overnight. There were also a couple of drops forming on the bottom of transmission case. Can't tell if it came from the axle, but I've touched it in various areas and found some slightly oily spots located higher than the axles.

It also developed a squeak when moving in gear with or without the auger engaged. Could that be it running out of trans oil?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

absolude said:


> It also developed a squeak when moving in gear with or without the auger engaged. Could that be it running out of trans oil?


If in doubt of the transmission fluid level, I'd drain and refill it with the proper type and amount of fluid (piece of mind).
Collect and measure the amount that comes out so that you will know if it was low.


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> If in doubt of the transmission fluid level, I'd drain and refill it with the proper type and amount of fluid (piece of mind).
> Collect and measure the amount that comes out so that you will know if it was low.


Did that. It was low by a lot, surely over half a liter.
So, it's pretty clear now...


----------

